# double shipped



## Codybear (Jan 30, 2009)

Nirvana double shipped my beans.  I received my order monday and am already on the road to germination.  So today i check my mail and there is another package from nirvana.  This one also contained some free beans.  Anybody have a clue what they might be???  There are 5.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, it must be your lucky day!!  

Congrats.


----------



## Codybear (Jan 30, 2009)

Indeed it must.  I thought they were sending me odd shipping notices.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 30, 2009)

Its the feds, each of those beans has a tiny transmitter inside them, this activates once you start to germinate them.

As the seeds grows its location is sent back to base, as they grow further the optic cable unwinds and the tip of the plant is really a miniture camera.

It watches your every move.

If you post me the seeds I make sure they are disposed of in the correct manner


----------



## Codybear (Jan 30, 2009)

I knew something was awry when i held them up to my eye to admire (much like a jeweler with a rare gem) and started receiving radio signals through my fillings.  
Now i must reconfigure my growspace to accomadate these five orphans.  I love freebies.


----------



## kubefuism (Jan 30, 2009)

Seriously great score man... Enjoy your benies'


----------



## painterdude (Jan 30, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Its the feds, each of those beans has a tiny transmitter inside them, this activates once you start to germinate them.
> 
> As the seeds grows its location is sent back to base, as they grow further the optic cable unwinds and the tip of the plant is really a miniture camera.
> 
> ...



Hippy, you are such a comedian and a gentleman also.....does anybody post seeds on this site.......wouldn't that be absolutely cool.....since I am still on the rag about BC Seed Co. and all the males I got last summer, seven out of eight......yuk.....


----------



## nvthis (Feb 5, 2009)

Lucky dog


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 5, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> does anybody post seeds on this site.......wouldn't that be absolutely cool.....


 


> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart.


 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## Hick (Feb 5, 2009)

dang brit's.. never 'finish' the job.. ..


> 10. Trading seeds among members is not aloud.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 5, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 10, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> :rofl:



I do apologize for mentioning seeds.....just got carried away with my depression

But an afterthought comes to mind, have you ever heard of 'Bullrider'? or is that just a California thing?


----------

